# Not able to finish the application process.. :(



## Raging Dragon (8 Sep 2008)

Guys, I just can't do it. It's a big dissapointment for me to admit this... I really wanted to serve our country in the armed forces. I started the recruitment process  just over a year ago. After a few months of intense physical training I realized I had too many bodybuilding injuries /natural problems to really make it through BMQ.  

What really got me was my ability to run without killing my feet/ knees. I have hypermobile feet which means my arch collapses from lack of muscle strength. I didn't have the cash (have to support a family somehow) to pay for new orthotics. On top of that I have lingering back injuries which have aggravated my very mild scholiosis... And to pile one more piece of crap on I broke my elbow cycling as a teenager and it's never been the same since, resulting in some nasty bodybuilding injuries. (Despite years of physio) 

I've just realized, I may be able to be physically fit still and work around my lingering problems, but not fit enough I think for the military. (Maybe if I won the lottery I could pay for the medical care to get me fixed up proper to join.) I've decided to focus on my mathematical career by getting a M.Sc in Statistics and focus on the actuarial exams to become a professional statistician or a Fellow in the Casualty Actuary Society. 

I just had to get this off my chest. For all of you whom physical issues are not a problem for you, good luck in joining!


----------



## aesop081 (8 Sep 2008)

Hey man...shit happens. Looks like you have a plan and thats more than alot of people can say.

Best of luck to you


----------



## Kruggle (8 Sep 2008)

...and those of us who can manage the PT might not be able to manage a career in Math

For me, I love school and I love Math, but I highly doubt I will ever be able to achieve a bachelor in Math/Statistics, let alone a Masters. (okay maybe except when I win the lottery and pay for full-time private tutoring)

Good luck with that path. I wish I had your brains.


----------



## CFR FCS (8 Sep 2008)

Sorry to hear about your situation. I know that the Public Service is looking to hire lots of people and a civilian career with DND is possible. You might want to look into it if you are serious about serving with the folks in uniform. Civilian employees are critical to getting the mission accomplished from a support point of view. Someone has to buy our kit and do the administrative paper work that keeps things going.  Best of Luck in your future. 

CFR FCS


----------



## dapaterson (8 Sep 2008)

Good luck in all your future endeavours.  Who knows, maybe someday you'll replace the actuary at http://wizardofodds.com/


----------



## Loachman (8 Sep 2008)

There is always the CIC as well.

It may not be what you wanted, but it gives an opportunity to serve, there is always a need for competent, motivated officers, and working with cadets is very rewarding.


----------



## Raging Dragon (8 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys... I am considering working for the DND as a civilian, but I must have the MSc first. (That will take a while)  Maybe I'll one day meet some of you guys


----------



## Loachman (9 Sep 2008)

You can work with cadets while pursuing your education, though.


----------



## Acer Syrup (9 Sep 2008)

I second the CIC idea. I was in kind of the same situtation. i.e. was not able to join Reg or Pres (personal situations). Wasn't sure at first..... But now I can say that I am quite stoked to teach cadets. Great way to make a couple extra $$$ while at school.


----------



## dwalter (9 Sep 2008)

Best of luck to you with the M.Sc. It's good that you have a backup plan, and like everyone else has said, there are many opportunities to put that degree to use in the public service. DND is one option, but there would be a variety of other departments in the government that would also look for someone with those qualifications, so you can afford to keep your options open.

I agree with the other folks in saying CIC is a good bet while you go to school. It's a great thing to put on a resume as well, and you get to make a difference in kid's lives. As a former cadet I know that the CIC is full of good people, despite what some people might say about it.

Good luck!


----------



## Rec Centre Toronto CO (25 Sep 2008)

Too bad you gave up.  I would much rather you have taken another course. You should continue with the process to see if you can do it rather than stop yourself.  Let recruiting and the Basic training course determine if you're fit enough, don't defeat yourself!


----------



## Klinkaroo (26 Sep 2008)

Also if you like, there are a lot of civilian companies also that have contracts working for the DND that help serve the country, I take SNClavelin (Did I spell that right?) for example that manages the maintenance of the MCDVs.


----------



## Raging Dragon (26 Sep 2008)

Rec Centre Toronto CO said:
			
		

> Too bad you gave up.  I would much rather you have taken another course. You should continue with the process to see if you can do it rather than stop yourself.  Let recruiting and the Basic training course determine if you're fit enough, don't defeat yourself!



If my knees and toes didn't ache so bad after running I would have kept up with it. Between that and lingering problems I have in my elbow when it comes to push ups, I realized it just wasn't a good idea. If I win the lottery, I could afford the physio and orthotic work to fix my body to join the military. Otherwise, I'd just be a total wreck I think. And that wouldn't be fair to my wife and children.


----------

